# Horizon Concert Guitar demo



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's a little demo I did for Herb, Twelve Lions:
http://www.vsl.co.at/static/horizon_demos/player_ho_concertguitar5.html
All the percussion elements are guitar fxs, guitar body slaps..., included in the library.

Yesterday, I finally found enough time to start an orchestral cue. It has been months that I didn't have a chance to write something for myself versus trying to please an avertisement agency or a director. :evil: 

WHAT A RELIEF!!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 27, 2004)

That's by far the vsl classical guitar demo. I don't do very much guitar work (if any), but after hearing what the library is capable of, I'm feeling an itch in m' wallet. 

Great job!


----------



## deadbeat (Sep 27, 2004)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> It has been months that I didn't have a chance to write something for myself versus trying to please an avertisement agency or a director. :evil:
> 
> WHAT A RELIEF!!



My heart bleeds .......


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 27, 2004)

this is probably the state of the art sampled classical (flamenco) guitar demo.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 27, 2004)

Craig & Aaron, thanks guys! Coming from people that I have great respect for, this feels good. Where do I go from here? :shock: 

Deadbeat: you talking to me? :evil: YOU talking to ME! :evil: :wink:
(Seriously, I agree that there is a lot worse than having to deal with advertising exects' expectations, ie: no work. :cry: )


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 27, 2004)

Heck Patrick - the only thing missing is the Spanish maiden doing the dance to the maestro guitar playing - sounds great (and this is coming from a guitarist!)

Cool piece, and the programming and mix sound superb.


----------



## CJ (Sep 27, 2004)

what frederick said - you did good, Patrick - I like it!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Patrick,

I am a regular at Lares (a Mexican restaurant in Santa Monica). Since my wife and I started to frequent the place 14 years ago the same fantastic flamenco guitarist has been playing there. (He's even in a painting on a wall!) It was amazing how much your playing with this lib sounded like him live.

Great job!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks CJ!

Muchas Gracias Senior Hans!
Any time you long for a burito you can play my tune and you will be transported back to that cool Mexican restaurant :wink:


----------



## Edgen (Sep 28, 2004)

after this, i feel like heading outside and start basking in the sun!

I wish I could think of something other than a movie, but damn.. I feel Zoro written all over it. I guess its a good thing when music reminds you of something so great.

And there for a second I was thinking... "Damn.. this guy can play some guitar!!!!!" HE's GOTA be from another country!!" and yes.! by george he is! 

Great work Patrick!

/j


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 29, 2004)

Thank you so much Justin  

As long as my music doesn't remind you of Sargent Garcia, 
I guess I'm OK :wink: :D


----------



## Mike M (Sep 30, 2004)

Patrick! This is awesome! Some very ingenius programming and the mix is superb! Bravo!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you so much Mike!  

During mixdown, I used Voxengo's Pristine Spaces for reverb , with a IR of a PCM91 and some compression for the guitar percussion.
During mastering, I used Voxengo's Soniformer, Polysquasher and possibly Warmifier. I used the new UAD1 limiter for brick wall limiting.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Frog,
any time. I have been fortunate enough to receive mentoring from a lot of great guys so I am more than happy to pass on some of that knowledge


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 1, 2004)

No, this is not a bump :roll: 
I thought I'd share a few of the features and specifics I am discovering with this library...

The right hand has been sampled using finger nails. As you know it is a playing style with a sharp tone. Another sound for a right hand nylon guitar is from skin & flesh, and that tone works really well for a bunch of styles...
I have found that playing this library at low velocities levels enables you to get some of this warmer tone...of course you'll to have to play with the mix or CC11 to compensate for the shorter volume/velocity range of the restricted selection (I am loosing myself :roll: )
In short, the warm tone is there, you just have to play soft :D 
(a great upgrade would be to provide us with all articulations of a right hand skin & flesh playing)

Articulations are nice. The one essential that I couldn't try is the legato :o 
I have my gigas machines on slave servers and I couldn't get the legato working with FX Teleport ...

The rest of the Tools worked, so :
Repetition are cool (you can hear one in the demo), the chords I didn't use: for the style of music I was faking my way through... (I was listening to Paco de Lucia all summer long, saw him in Spain in August, a true genious!!) ...being a guitar player and having a good midi Ztar, you want to take advantage of the good tracking to strike the strings with the fingers and play the patterns typical of Flamenco. The very close, but delayed, attacks of each finger following the next at high speed give a flam type of effect for the right hand rhythms...

I usually write my first reference track using the Sus-vib articulation and it is a beautiful tone with a great vibrato.

The body and string slaps work great.
Like I did, you can write a whole interesting percussion pattern by using the guitar fxs alone.....


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2004)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Hey Frog,
> any time. I have been fortunate enough to receive mentoring from a lot of great guys so I am more than happy to pass on some of that knowledge



Too bad we don't have the set up Morpheus had where you can load up a few training cds and come out a kung fu master - I would definitely like to have a download like that regarding midi-mockup & mixing kung fu. Now THAT would be a download lol. - Again, fantastic piece Patrick  

*bows and exits*


----------



## ChrisAxia (Oct 3, 2004)

Wow, this is by far the most convincing Spanish guitar sample playing I have ever heard. Very impressive Patrick!

Chris


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 4, 2004)

Thank you Chris


----------



## Buckles (Oct 4, 2004)

The mind boggles. This is amazing Patrick!

-s


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Scott, 
thanks!


----------



## deadbeat (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey. further to my churlish earlier post, I should add that this is amazing stuff. I'm a guitarist myself and this is about the best flamenco mock-up I've ever heard. So not only are you getting more work than me as composer, in your spare time your working on putting me out of work as a guitarist. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 6, 2004)

Deabeat,
I thought your first post was funny and also it was a good thing for me to remember to put things back into perspective...
As far as the demo is concerned, I wish I could play like this in one take.
This was 3 tracks that I edited to make a good one.
What is closer to what I usually can do live is the improv in the end.
I actually heard a flamenco demo once that totally blew me away.
Can't remember where I heard it but it was GOOD :shock:


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 6, 2004)

Amazing!!! I heard the Rodrigo demo on the VSL website......No good compared to this!!! Excellent job. hats off to you!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks P.! :D


----------

